# Model 3 - Fresno/Clovis CA



## ghoticov (Dec 31, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to throw it out there if there is anyone in the Fresno/Clovis (Central Valley) area of California that wants to see/sit in a Model 3, I would be happy to meet you and show you the car. I know there are 3 or 4 around the area but not sure if any of those are on this forum.

I know for me, it would certainly be easier buying a car that I have seen and sat in versus not doing do.

And btw, LOVE this forum!


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow, super nice offer. If you ever come over to the central coast I'd love to take a look at it!


----------



## Timgullion (Jan 15, 2018)

YES!!! So I am down in Tulare, I work in Lemoore. If you are ever headed down here please let me know. I rarely get up to Fresno, but if you are never down here then I would make the trip just to meet up sometime. Really appreciate the offer.


----------



## ghoticov (Dec 31, 2017)

Timgullion said:


> YES!!! So I am down in Tulare, I work in Lemoore. If you are ever headed down here please let me know. I rarely get up to Fresno, but if you are never down here then I would make the trip just to meet up sometime. Really appreciate the offer.


I don't really go that far south but I do go to Kingsburg quite a bit. If you are ever up that way let me know and hopefully we could meet up.


----------



## Timgullion (Jan 15, 2018)

ghoticov said:


> I don't really go that far south but I do go to Kingsburg quite a bit. If you are ever up that way let me know and hopefully we could meet up.


Sounds good, I might make some time on a Sat or Sun to head up to Fresno.


----------



## ghoticov (Dec 31, 2017)

Timgullion said:


> Sounds good, I might make some time on a Sat or Sun to head up to Fresno.


Ok, sounds good. We could meet at the Supercharger station at Herndon and Hwy. 99. The only time I can't do it is on Saturday from about 11am-1pm and then on Sunday it would have to be after 1pm.


----------



## Timgullion (Jan 15, 2018)

ghoticov said:


> Ok, sounds good. We could meet at the Supercharger station at Herndon and Hwy. 99. The only time I can't do it is on Saturday from about 11am-1pm and then on Sunday it would have to be after 1pm.


Unfortunately this weekend won't work for me. How does next weekend sound. Give me a time/place and I'll make it work on my end


----------



## ghoticov (Dec 31, 2017)

Timgullion said:


> Unfortunately this weekend won't work for me. How does next weekend sound. Give me a time/place and I'll make it work on my end


Ok, no worries. Let's touch base later next week and go from there.


----------



## Buy PV (Aug 3, 2017)

BYO3. 

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/byo3-central-valley-ca-chapter.5842/


----------



## Gonzalo Zamora-Bautista (Mar 13, 2018)

Have seen two in fresno so far, red and white. Saw the white several times in tower district.


----------

